# I know it's early.. and I'm a mix.. but..



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

Do you think my ears will go up? I'm 3 months old right now.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd be leaning towards no at this point. Worth a shot a gluing!


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

brookoser said:


> Do you think my ears will go up? I'm 3 months old right now.


If you want to have them stand maybe try gluing? Taping? Since he is a gsd mix they might not. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Maybe not but you sure are cute!


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

GSDlover143 said:


> If you want to have them stand maybe try gluing? Taping? Since he is a gsd mix they might not.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I considered but he's still only 3 months and I have read to wait after 6 months? Is that right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

brookoser said:


> I considered but he's still only 3 months and I have read to wait after 6 months? Is that right?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No, at 6 months you will not be able to recover them. I started gluing my border collie's ears at 4.5 or 5 months and one didn't work because he was too old. Best to start early if you want them to stand.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Id think it's a maybe. He's got a flying nun going. Weren't his ears floppier a couple weeks ago when you started that thread about what kind of mix he was? I'm new so there's a high probability of me being wrong.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

Those ears are pretty adorable the way they are now


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

SummerGSDLover said:


> Id think it's a maybe. He's got a flying nun going. Weren't his ears floppier a couple weeks ago when you started that thread about what kind of mix he was? I'm new so there's a high probability of me being wrong.
> 
> *-*Summer*-*


Let me seeeee... 

View attachment 146441


This was when he first came home


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

They might go up the rest of the way. Then again, they might not. I think I would just let him be the way he will be, but I did once tape a WGSL dog we had whose ears were not fully up at 5 months.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Only time will tell but he is Gorgeous and he's yours! There's more to life than Ears that Stand at Attention!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Yup, maybe...maybe not. I wouldn't care tho (and I sure wouldn't tape or glue), this dog is just adorable as is!!! So much character and personality in that face!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Dont know about the ears but man you are a cutie. What is cutie's name?


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Dont know about the ears but man you are a cutie. What is cutie's name?


His name is Bentley =) 


_ **** HUGE Picture Removed by ADMIN **** _


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

brookoser said:


> His name is Bentley =)
> 
> 
> _ **** HUGE Picture Removed by ADMIN **** _
> ...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He is adorable. :wub: Please don't glue the ears. If they are meant to go up they will and if not, they won't. My first dog, Massie, had ears that went up except for the very tips and it really made her look super cute. I am guessing you might get a similar look with your dog but whatever they do will be fine.


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

BowWowMeow said:


> He is adorable. :wub: Please don't glue the ears. If they are meant to go up they will and if not, they won't. My first dog, Massie, had ears that went up except for the very tips and it really made her look super cute. I am guessing you might get a similar look with your dog but whatever they do will be fine.


I actually think when the ears go up except the tips is the cutest look!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OrangeJillius (May 29, 2013)

My girl is 7 months and also a possible mix. When my husband and I first adopted her at 8-9 weeks she looked really mixed with really floppy ears. I asked about her mix on here and some said maybe lab... Well now at 7 months her ears are up most of the time, but they have been all over the place since about 5 months. I don't think prior to 5 months her ears stood much if at all, I can't remember right now. Around 5 months one ear was up a lot, the other still floppy. Then both went up, then both down, both up. You get the idea. In the last couple of weeks her ears have been mostly up, but they are not firm ears, very soft, so she has to actively hold them up. When she is tired they flop again. I would say 3 months is way too young to give up on them going up. I have no plans of gluing or taping, but I do prefer the look of the ears up on my gal. You can check out my album and see a pic of her from today and also 5 months, and younger with floppy ears. Your pup is stunning by the way!


----------



## Cetan (Oct 8, 2011)

Ultimately it's your call, but if I had to vote, I do prefer the picture with him lying down looking like his ears are up. 

Still cute nonetheless.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

The teething process sometimes has a big effect on the ear stages, that is where the 6 mo time comes in. Usually by 6 mo if they are not up they most likely will not, even though there have been some cases that do. Your Bentley is a handsome little guy, thanks for sharing him with us.:wub:


----------

